

Ask HN: In two months from bootstrapped to launch, what now? - bakhlawa

Moderators: I posted this under a throwaway account earlier but it got closed because I guess that's frowned upon. Posting again as I genuinely need advice on next steps.<p>I bootstrapped GiftBait.com over the last two months (full time job so a few hours a week + weekends at best). It's a unique take on traditional gift wish lists and registries in that instead of the host specifying what they want (as is typical in North America), it lets guests suggest ideas and allows the host to vote on them.<p>I am actively seeking beta users (free now, price plans kick in after beta). My question is, how do I promote such a site? I have already started to approach wedding blogs and related sites for some exposure, but I'm not sure how to target the market for such a product while on a bootstrapped budget. Another option could be to introduce the concept to the likes of evite in hope of some form of mutual partnership.<p>Thoughts on the idea, site execution and promoting on a bootstrapped budget would be very helpful. Thanks.<p>&#60;ducks from moderators...&#62;
======
custominstall
My personal view :

Having recently been through the nightmare of planning my own wedding I don't
see myself using this site.

The problem I see is if someone sends a suggestion they have spent some time
thinking about it and it will feel be harsh turning down their suggestion.
Although it might work with very close friends.

Few twists that I think may work: A free gift registry where you can add items
by scanning the barcode using your iphone/android phone. Also you could
potentially use information on what other people have in their registry to
give ideas to people on what they can add to their registry. Also maybe do a
price search and provide suggestions on where people can buy a product and get
affiliate money from purchases.

PS: I might not be your target market so don't let this demotivate you just
providing my honest personal opinion.

------
masonhensley
Find some wedding/ event planners in the area, see if you can convince their
clients to use the product, get feedback, iterate.

Have you become active in event planning forums/ communities? Do they exist?

Hit up this directory, see if you get anywhere:
<http://justtweetit.com/weddings/wedding-planners/>

You may end up finding out that 80% of your business comes from a certain type
of event (weddings)... A/B test your site to cater to the clientele that gives
you the most business.

~~~
bakhlawa
I like the A/B testing idea to narrow down to an industry where this concept
would make sense. Weddings are just one industry to whom this would appeal
(albeit a large one), however the concept could apply to other events as well,
e.g. birthdays, house warmings, christmas gifts, etc.

